# Bear Grizzly "super grizzly?"



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi every one, I've been looking on Ebay for a good deal on a used Bear Grizzly bow & in my searching I've come across a few that state Bear Super Grizzly & looking at the pictures show that the top limb does state that.

Did Fred Bear make a Super Grizzly or is it a knock off?


----------



## bigameny (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Super Grizzly is the same specs as a Grizz, but, they can use fast flight strings. They put phenolics in the tips to strengthen them up. Joe


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Super Grizzly is legit. Here's a little info.
http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=002021


----------



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

The super grizzlys are not FF compatable. Only use B50. I also believe the hew production ones are not FF compatable only B50.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Called Bear up & they told me that the Super Grizzly was produced around 1972 - 1974 & no it is not Fast Flight compatible.

I was mostly worried that this was just some knock off.

Thanx.


----------



## mikey007 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Limited*



Raider2000 said:


> Hi every one, I've been looking on Ebay for a good deal on a used Bear Grizzly bow & in my searching I've come across a few that state Bear Super Grizzly & looking at the pictures show that the top limb does state that.
> 
> Did Fred Bear make a Super Grizzly or is it a knock off?


The Super Grizzly is not a knock off, they were made from like mid 60's till 78. if u find one in good shape and they are letting it go for a :"good" price they prob dont know what that have. I know this because my dad bought one before i was born 77" and he dusted it off and started shooting with me when i became intrsted in the sport when i was young. he was pretty good won alot of tournys before he passed and was offered between 3 and 5 hundred for it several times. if its a real grizzly it will be between 31 and 40 years old! dont be afraid of that dad shot his till he died and i still shoot it now great bow! the athuntic ones also have a seril number on the handle usualy starting with a k, if u google bear super girzzly there is a site that will tell you certin features on the bow to help you know how athuntic it is!


----------



## mikey007 (Dec 22, 2009)

*strings*

also i shoot alot but the diff in strings i dont know but i do know that we have had several diffrent ones on it and i never heard the old man say anything about a string not being compatiable! i am pretty sure we have fast flight on it


----------



## eljayh (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a super grizzly that I bought new sometime in the 70's. Flat, kind of military green, 55#. Was that an unusual color/style, and would you put it in the 3-400 dollar price range? 
I love it because it's light, doesn't wear you out carrying it around all day. Still has the original rest.


----------



## Lonebow (Apr 19, 2010)

*Super Grizzly and Super Kodiak*

the "Super Griz" and "Super Kodiak" made in the same color scheme! black with red stripe made same time frame are not a knock off i own both!! they came with a new material calle "FASCOR" i think a "Magnum" was made also! details are fuzzy now that im older! used to could quote all this stuff!...THESE! are sweet bows and shooting them is just as fun!! the Super Grizzly is Fast!!, i own a "TigerCat" i think is the same rizer! which is my hunting bow the "TigerCat" is the most awesome bow i ever shot! 55#RH happy shooting..LB~


----------

